# R.I.P. Bjorn Ironside Vom T17



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

To say I’m crushed would be an understatement. Bjorn was a one in a million dog.


R.I.P. Bjorn Ironside Vom T17. 
I’m in tears as I just learned of his passing. 

This year, Bjorn and his Handler Steve were assigned to the DEA Narcotics Taskforce out of Dallas. 
In the last 6 months, Bjorn has had over $150 Million in cash seized, as well as over a Million Dollars in illegal substances detected. 
Last week, Bjorn was deployed on a search. During this search, 4 officers, including his handler, were saved by Bjorn. The 4 officers were exposed to a deadly amount of Fentanyl including his handler. During the process, Bjorn was exposed. Officers administered Narcan to Bjorn 4 different times. Officers were able to be saved with Narcan, but Bjorn was not as lucky. 
Bjorn will be honored by the DEA here in the very near future. His Handler just got out of the Hospital and needs to recover.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

RIP Bjorn, thank you for service..


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

I can't imagine the pain of losing a dog from your own breeding program. What a tragedy. He clearly served the DEA very well. Rest in peace.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh no.Just terrible news. R.I. P. Bjorn.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I have such mixed emotions. I’m so sad, I keep crying. I’m also very proud of him. He accomplished so much, and saved lives. Those of you who have been around a long time May remember some of the pictures and videos I posted of him when I still had him. Man this sucks.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bjorn videos always made my day. He was such a good boy.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Because he deserved to pass peacefully in his handler's arms.It does suck.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m very sorry to hear this. Not only did he give his life working, but he saved those around him in the process. He sounded like a phenomenal dog. You should be proud of the work he did. Unfortunately he ran into what is probably the worse drug he could.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

That’s awful news, I’m so sorry. Thank you for informing us. If his genetics tell me anything, he’d do it all over again, given this choice. The job and his human mean everything. 
RIP bro 💕


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Rip Bjorn you beautiful gsd, thank you for all your hard work throughout your life


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

RIP so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Johnnyheat (10 mo ago)

This so so sad. I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

This is tragic. I'm sorry for your loss and the loss of the handler. To see a good dog go down in such terrible circumstances is hard to deal with. 

Rip Bjorn. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So sad. 💔


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

So sad…R.I.P. Bjorn. Thank you for your service. Run free Bjorn…run free.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Here’s a cute puppy video of him.


----------



## autumndbarber (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you for your service, Bjorn. 10-7, good boy. Prayers with his handler and the other Officers in his department who will miss him terribly.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

So sorry for this loss.
If you don't mind, please help me understand what exposure to a deadly amount of Fentanyl means. It if was inhaled through detection, how was the handler exposed to that degree?

I work with some doctors working on a harm reduction program so I'm interested.


----------



## Barz (Jan 9, 2020)

This hurts deep....hurts all of us. Service dogs like our police and military are special beings who unselfishly sacrifice so much. It's especially poignant as our son is also named Bjorn. So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Bjorn.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So very very sorry.....the worst part of putting one in a K9 program is the risk taken in the service....Rest easy Bjorn......

Lee


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

WNGD said:


> So sorry for this loss.
> If you don't mind, please help me understand what exposure to a deadly amount of Fentanyl means. It if was inhaled through detection, how was the handler exposed to that degree?
> 
> I work with some doctors working on a harm reduction program so I'm interested.



I don’t have all the details, and the details I have I don’t want to share. Information is helpful for studies, but it also helps dirtbags to do it again. The handler was also exposed to a lesser degree, spent some time in the hospital and made a full recovery.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> So very very sorry.....the worst part of putting one in a K9 program is the risk taken in the service....Rest easy Bjorn......
> 
> Lee


It definitely is the risk we take. I knew it was only a matter of time before we lost a dog since we place so place so many in LE. It’s a numbers game. I just never thought it would be one of my T17 babies since it’s only Bjorn and his his brother Bolt who’s also with the dea. I took this one hard. On the phone with Chris who raised him, both of us just balling our eyes out. He was a very special dog and I’ve had a lot of people reaching out to me about him. Everyone who met him loved him. I had no idea how many people to at dog reached.


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

So incredibly sad.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

That'll do Bjorn... that'll do... Good boy ❤


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of this amazing K-9. Truly tragic and heartbreaking. There is no doubt that K-9 work is a very dangerous job for both the dog and handler. There is an epidemic with fentanyl and it is so lethal. We have had Officers exposed to it and I have recovered quite a bit on traffic stops. 

I'm glad his handler will recover and be ok. Hard to hear that such a beautiful hard working dog is gone, I am really sorry.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry. What a hero.
Sheilah


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

so heartbreaking to read this.
Today 8/21 is National Fentanyl awareness day and our administration needs to address this threat to our society. 
It is the number one problem in our country...what is coming across the border should have everyone, everywhere concerned.
I am so sorry(and angry)for the loss of Officer Bjorn. May his loss bring higher awareness to the threat of this dangerous drug.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

That’s so sad. RIP Bjorn. And so many thanks to him and the other officers for their dedication and putting their lives at risk to keep others safe.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this for you and for his handler. What a wonderful service dog--his accomplishments are extraordinary! I am glad to hear that his handler and the other officers survived.


----------

